# Jon Boat Rigging



## adp29934

So, I recently purchased my first powered boat, a 12' aluminum jon boat with a Nissan 5HP two-stroke engine. I need to ready it for fishing and was wondering how to attach rod holders. I was just considering cutting down some pvc, but I am not sure how to attach it to the boat. I don't really want to drill holes in the hull. And I'm not completely opposed to just buying some attachable rod holders. Any suggestions? I also need to rig some kind of light for nighttime running. I have a trolling motor so I thought that maybe I could run the light off of the battery. ??? Anybody have experience with this kind of stuff? Thanks y'all.

-Alex


----------



## wdbrand

As for the rod holders, if you don't want to drill, then buyscrew ons[clamp type]. Same type for for lights. They make lights that uses batteries, so that would save pulling down the trolling motor battery, altho the drain shouldn't be that much for a good battery. Sooner or later, you will want a FF and at that point get a seperate battery to run your accessaries. Good luck.


----------



## wdbrand

As for the rod holders, if you don't want to drill, then buy screw ons[clamp type]. Same type for lights. They make lights that uses batteries, so that would save pulling down the trolling motor battery, altho the drain shouldn't be that much for a good battery. Sooner or later, you will want a FF and at that point get a seperate battery to run your accessaries. Good luck.


----------



## map120277

Check out http://www.scotty.com/index.htm

Also, I would not worry to much about drilling in the boat as long as its not below the water line. I would use a good quality marine adhesive like 3M 5200 or 4200 and coat the screws or bolts. There are all kinds of different styles of rod holders. If you didn't want to drill any holes, I would check out 3M double sided tape. I have used this tape before and it is very strong stuff, although its expensive. Personlly I would go with the drill method and be done with it. It will last much longer.

As for lights your gonna need bow and stern lights. Lights are fairly easy to install and wire. I have also seen a battery powered bow light that works too.

Man your gonna love the john boat. Those things are fishing machines, you can go where bigger boats can't and find all the holes. :beer:


----------



## adp29934

Thanks for the info y'all. I think I might just do it right and drill the holes and coat the bolts in marine adhesive. Gonna cut down some cheap pvc for the holders. Should I use stainless hardware? And should I get the battery powered clamp-on running lights or are they just a waste of time? 

And yea jon boats are awesome. I'm so excited about my new machine. Been using my canoe with the trolling motor to hunt down reds in the skinny waters. Soooooo slowwwwwww. Cant wait to be able to go from spot to spot in no time at all. Taking it down to St. Lucie/Jupiter Fl. in three weeks to break it in and will be sure to post reports with some pics. 

-Alex


----------



## map120277

Yes, I would diffenitly use stainless steel hardware. Its more expensive but will outlast all the other stuff. The battery powered clamp on lights do work, but for how long is another story. I would go ahead and get a decent bow light and hard wire it. As for the stern light, I think you only need one when anchored at night. I am not positive about the stern light so check your regulations.


----------



## Shooter

When looking for lights,, find the LED lights,, they aint the cheapest but they run forever and drain no power at all.


----------



## adp29934

Thanks for all the great info, very helpful. I attached some pvc rod holders by drilling in the hull above the waterline and using some good stainless hardware. They are very sturdy. As for the lights I ordered some of the clip on types that have their own batteries. One red and green combination for the bow and an elevated white for the stern. I went with the LED ones, though a little more pricy, so I wont have to go through the batteries so often. On a side note, was considering investing in an Optima Bluetop deep cycle battery. Anyone used one of these for their trolling motor? I have had two deep cycle batteries in the past 4 or so years and I believe its mainly because of my negligence in recharging them punctually and/or overcharging. I thought I'd just go with one that requires less maintenance and that can take a beating. Are they worth the money? Thanks again.
-Alex


----------



## map120277

Optima batteries are definetly nice but Im not sure there worth the money, but If money is not a issue go with the Optima. Otherwise the batteries from West Marine have suited me just fine. If your batteries are well maintained they will last a long time.


----------

